# Hulu free for 6 months for all Premieres?



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

http://www3.tivo.com/promo/huluplusoffer/code/index.html

Guess they are almost ready to turn it live.










I tried registering my Premiere and it kicks back the TSN right away, must be only Premieres registered after the promo starts, bummer.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

What a deal. Really.


----------



## FierceDeityLink1 (May 7, 2011)

Registered fine here. Thanks.


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

Page now seems to be gone.


----------



## Tunemantp (Apr 2, 2011)

Link not working. What's the deal? What did it say?


----------



## FierceDeityLink1 (May 7, 2011)

http://static.huluim.com/images/pluslanding/plus-masthead-tivo.jpg


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

I was able to register my Premiere that I received today before the page got pulled. Since we already had Hulu+ it added 6 months to our subscription... or says it will within 30 days. I also got an email confirmation that states the redemption period is through 6/2012 so it might be awhile before we actually see Hulu+ on our boxes.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

FierceDeityLink1 said:


> http://static.huluim.com/images/pluslanding/plus-masthead-tivo.jpg


You may want to edit those numbers out of your link. Who knows what they say about your or your Premiere...?


----------



## deepthinker (Oct 25, 2002)

When I called earlier to cancel service for my 2 TiVo HD boxes, because I have replaced them with Premieres, the rep did his best to talk me into keeping the units online. One of his pitches was that Hulu+ was coming "really soon". Feel free to take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## KCcardsfan (Feb 20, 2011)

Woops somebody jump the gun in putting that link live. It should be coming very soon I would think. 6 months free sounds pretty good.


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah, but this popped up on the Hulu site a day or two ago. Previously this link didn't work ... looks like Hulu Plus on the TiVo Premiere is right around the corner.

http://www.hulu.com/plus/tivo


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

HeatherA said:


> I was able to register my Premiere that I received today before the page got pulled.


HeatherA, FierceDeityLink1, What month did you guys activate your Premieres? Trying to get a handle on how "new" they have to be to get the 6 month promotion. Thanks!


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

davezatz said:


> HeatherA, FierceDeityLink1, What month did you guys activate your Premieres? Trying to get a handle on how "new" they have to be to get the 6 month promotion. Thanks!


This month... I just received it yesterday.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

HeatherA said:


> I was able to register my Premiere that I received today before the page got pulled. Since we already had Hulu+ it added 6 months to our subscription... or says it will within 30 days. I also got an email confirmation that states the redemption period is through 6/2012 so it might be awhile before we actually see Hulu+ on our boxes.


Crap!! I missed this!
Six free months is worth $48!


----------



## Tunemantp (Apr 2, 2011)

My premiere is exactly a month old... One can hope...


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm not so sure this means anything at all. Whatever the reason for the delay (technical, licensing, etc.) it certainly would have no effect on marketing or these silly web pages. That stuff has been completed for months. I think someone jumped the gun and put up some web pages they shouldn't have.


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

Well they can't offer Hulu+ until the update rollout completes.... Don't have it yet on my box.


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

I think its a little messed up that the 6 month promo only applies to newly activated Premiere units, while those of us that have been enduring the pain that is Premiere for a while get stuck with just a one month trial.. But hey, they are in the business of selling new Tivos, not making existing customers happy..


----------



## sabixx (Oct 20, 2010)

so only the people who buy premires recently are worth anything to Tivo, apparently.

just another reason Tivo will never get my business again


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

sabixx said:


> so only the people who buy premires recently are worth anything to Tivo, apparently.


The Hulu Plus UI is rendered in Flash, which only the Premiere supports. But, yeah, it's safe to assume the bulk of current development work is for the Premiere platform.



Tunemantp said:


> My premiere is exactly a month old... One can hope...


When the page leaked earlier this week, folks were able to register relatively new Premiere. However, the fine print today says only those activated 5/23 or later. It's probably worth trying your TSN.


----------



## sabixx (Oct 20, 2010)

nah,I have a premier,I was referring to the free 6 months. not even all Permier customers matter to Tivo,only recent ones. I could understand if they were moving on from their older boxes,but theres no reason all Premiers shouldn't get this deal.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

RickNY said:


> I think its a little messed up that the 6 month promo only applies to newly activated Premiere units, while those of us that have been enduring the pain that is Premiere for a while get stuck with just a one month trial.. But hey, they are in the business of selling new Tivos, not making existing customers happy..


Its typical Tivo. They have become nothing but a money hungry company and us long time customers mean nothing to them. It should be obvious since they only keep pushing out stuff to make them money instead of actually, I dont know, fixing stuff thats broken.


----------



## emcgrath (Jun 11, 2004)

I just installed my new TIVO premiere and signed up for the HULU Plus promotion.
When I go to Find TV, movies and videos there is no listing for HULU.
Do I need 14.8?


----------



## sabixx (Oct 20, 2010)

yes,you need 14.8

You'd think tivo would make sure all boxes get it before launching this service,but,they didn't.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

sabixx said:


> so only the people who buy premires recently are worth anything to Tivo, apparently.
> 
> just another reason Tivo will never get my business again


The free 6 months of Hulu Plus is a TiVo sales promotion, just like when they gave free Netflix subscriptions out last fall for awhile.

What other company do you know of that starts a new sales promotion and then goes back and gives the promotion to previous customers?

Of course it would be nice is Hulu gave out more than their normal 2 weeks free trial as a Hulu promotion, but I don't really expect TiVo to do it.

Update: Just looked a TiVo.com looks like we all get a 1 month trial.

Thanks,


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> The free 6 months of Hulu Plus is a TiVo sales promotion, just like when they gave free Netflix subscriptions out last fall for awhile.
> 
> Of course it would be nice is Hulu gave out more than their normal 2 weeks free trial as a Hulu promotion, but I don't really expect TiVo to do it.


They're giving existing Premiere owners one month free:
http://www.hulu.com/plus/premiere


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

davezatz said:


> They're giving existing Premiere owners one month free:
> http://www.hulu.com/plus/premiere


sorry we were cross posting - just saw that myself


----------



## sabixx (Oct 20, 2010)

atmuscarella said:


> The free 6 months of Hulu Plus is a TiVo sales promotion, just like when they gave free Netflix subscriptions out last fall for awhile.
> 
> What other company do you know of that starts a new sales promotion and then goes back and gives the promotion to previous customers?
> 
> ...


its not comparable to other companies,because other companies fulfill promises they made when the box first launched. if My tivo worked the way I was told it would, I wouldnt feel the need to be given any treats/gifts,however,that hasn't happened at all. free hulu for 6 months is the least Tivo could do considering they havn't fixed anything meaningful on the premier since it launched. considering Netflix is broken,considering the HDUI is horribly slow and totally unfinished. even if the HDUI was finished,and fast,I still wouldn't be able to use it because it has jarring resolution switches often.

hulu free for 6 months would of been Tivo saying ' hey we're sorry it took so long and we still care', instead its just another way of saying ' we dont care,at all'


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

sabixx said:


> its not comparable to other companies,because other companies fulfill promises they made when the box first launched. if My tivo worked the way I was told it would, I wouldnt feel the need to be given any treats/gifts,however,that hasn't happened at all. free hulu for 6 months is the least Tivo could do considering they havn't fixed anything meaningful on the premier since it launched. considering Netflix is broken,considering the HDUI is horribly slow and totally unfinished. even if the HDUI was finished,and fast,I still wouldn't be able to use it because it has jarring resolution switches often.
> 
> hulu free for 6 months would of been Tivo saying ' hey we're sorry it took so long and we still care', instead its just another way of saying ' we dont care,at all'


QFT but the Tivo sheep will keep saying we're wrong.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Could you show us TiVo sheep where TiVo put a release date on the Hulu app? I don't remember seeing one so they aren't late with it. Sure it took a while but it did also on the 360. Didn't it just come out last month or so on the 360 and they announced around the time TiVo announced it? It very well could have been licensing and exclusivity requirements.

Would I have liked Hulu Plus for 6 months? Sure. 

My TiVo works as advertised so I guess I don't feel this sense of entitlement.


----------



## sabixx (Oct 20, 2010)

how does it 'work as advertised' when Netflix is broken,the HDUI is incomplete and the promised enabling of the 2nd core hasn't happened. thats clearly not doing what they promised.


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

KungFuCow said:


> QFT but the Tivo sheep will keep saying we're wrong.


It's pointless engaging the apologists too much... they do have some good points, and many of the haters go too far, but really, Tivo could leak an internal document saying "CURRENT USERS ARE TRASH WE HATE THEM" directly and the apologists would try to spin this as a good thing while haters would only see it as gratification - when it really would be neither.

If Tivo threw an apologist out of an airplane without a parachute, the apologist would happily say on the way down, "Wow, I feel so lucky! Tivo gave me a free skydiving trip!"  

If Tivo threw a hater out of an airplane without a parachute, the hater would angrily say on the way down, "See? Tivo painted the plane with ads instead of packing the parachutes!"  



> how does it 'work as advertised' when Netflix is broken,the HDUI is incomplete and the promised enabling of the 2nd core hasn't happened. thats clearly not doing what they promised.


To be honest, I wouldn't ever buy anything Tivo based on "promises" - and to be fair, Tivo hasn't directly promised much of anything other than giving you a box that powers on and records things. Sure, that stuff would be nice, but once Tivo has your money, they really have no reason to care about that stuff anymore. That's the only explanation I can come up with for the *complete* lack of *any* work on Netflix, for example.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

sabixx said:


> how does it 'work as advertised' when Netflix is broken,the HDUI is incomplete and the promised enabling of the 2nd core hasn't happened. thats clearly not doing what they promised.


Not sure how Netflix is broken. I use it nearly every night on my Premiere to watch something. I search for the show or movie and select watch now from Netflix.

Yeah the HD UI is incomplete but it doesn't ruin my experience. I spend more time watching recordings than I do on UI screens. Would I love for them to finish it? Sure, but I would rather them continue to add new features over finishing the HDUI.

Could you show me where they promised the 2nd core would be enabled? Could you show me where 14.8 didn't enable it?


----------



## sabixx (Oct 20, 2010)

'not sure how netflix is broken'

*points to link in your sig indicating Netflix is missing titles,making it broken*

not to mention it still only goes to 100 episodes.

theres no sense in me arguing with you if you think the HDUI not being usable/finished isn't a deal breaker. I wouldn't of even bought the thing if I had known that it would never be fixed/finished,I could record HD recordings with a HD tivo.

im sure you're right though, im sure every tech site that reviewed the premier and crushed it was just wrong.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

sabixx said:


> 'not sure how netflix is broken'
> 
> *points to link in your sig indicating Netflix is missing titles,making it broken*
> 
> ...


Those have been fixed. I haven't had time to update the thread completely.

I don't use the app and use the search so it doesn't matter that it only goes to 100 episodes. Using the episode guide I go straight to the episode I want which is easier than scrolling through a queue. My friend's Samsung Blu-Ray player, the Samsung C5500 I believe, also goes to 100 episodes. I guess that means his Blu-Ray player is broken.

Amazing, people can have different experiences and opinions.


----------



## KCcardsfan (Feb 20, 2011)

Does anyone know if you still get the free trial if you are a current HULU + subscriber?


----------



## FierceDeityLink1 (May 7, 2011)

KCcardsfan said:


> Does anyone know if you still get the free trial if you are a current HULU + subscriber?


It appears that it is added to your current subscription.


----------



## fred_spasm (Jun 19, 2007)

Can we access plain Hulu on Tivo?


----------



## KCcardsfan (Feb 20, 2011)

No. You must have a HULU+ subscription.


----------



## KCcardsfan (Feb 20, 2011)

FierceDeityLink1 said:


> It appears that it is added to your current subscription.


Thanks. I still can't get it to show up on my box so I haven't been able to run throught the set-up yet.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

FierceDeityLink1 said:


> It appears that it is added to your current subscription.


Sounds good. Thanks.


----------



## kathpdx (May 27, 2006)

RickNY said:


> ....those of us that have been enduring *the pain that is Premiere* for a while get stuck... But hey, they are in the business of selling new Tivos, *not making existing customers happy*..


THIS is an accurate if understated truth!! I once loved TIVO. They USED to be customer focused. I am now examining all the options that included getting rid of my two life-time boxes.


----------



## alokkola (Apr 18, 2006)

kathpdx said:


> THIS is an accurate if understated truth!! I once loved TIVO. They USED to be customer focused. I am now examining all the options that included getting rid of my two life-time boxes.


You are not the only one. Clearly Tivo has lost its edge. Premiere does the exact same thing the old Tivo used to do; just some bells and whistles added but nothing cutting edge. Tivo Management is sleeping. Reminds me what happened with Microsoft when it went into hibernation after the success of XP and now it is lagging.

I really wished they offered Hulu free for 6 months for letting me try out their beta product for over an year. Everything Tivo management does just gives me heartburn. very unfair.


----------



## VideoRoy (May 17, 2011)

I just got my second Premiere setup last night but the Hulu icon has not appeared yet but I am sure it will show up in a day or so like my first Premiere after the 14.8 update.

Looks like I missed the opportunity to get 6 months free on the 1st unit since I activated 2 days early  but the 2nd one shouldbe OK.

So my question is, I have never used Hulu+ and was wondering how I get the 6 months trial? I assume I will create a Hulu account but at some point does it apply the 6 months to your subscription?

Right now I only use Netflix and since changing that to Tivo the experience has been fantastic! Previously we watched it on our Sony Blu-Ray player and on Fri / Sat nights it would constantly lose connection. Always thought it was the service but Tivo is working better so it might have been a combination of issues.

Any way, not sure I want to use Hulu+ long term or not but would be very interested if someone who has activated on a new unit could give a quick run down of the activation process.

Thanks!


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

VideoRoy said:


> I just got my second Premiere setup last night but the Hulu icon has not appeared yet but I am sure it will show up in a day or so like my first Premiere after the 14.8 update.
> 
> Looks like I missed the opportunity to get 6 months free on the 1st unit since I activated 2 days early  but the 2nd one shouldbe OK.
> 
> ...


You can sign up for the 6 month trial via this link:

http://www3.tivo.com/promo/huluplusoffer/code/index.html


----------



## VideoRoy (May 17, 2011)

rdodolak said:


> You can sign up for the 6 month trial via this link:
> 
> http://www3.tivo.com/promo/huluplusoffer/code/index.html


Thanks! I searched on the Tivo site and was just not finding this link. :up:


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

activated my box this week and its saying invalid tsn.....


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

kathpdx said:


> THIS is an accurate if understated truth!! I once loved TIVO. They USED to be customer focused. I am now examining all the options that included getting rid of my two life-time boxes.


if you would like, shoot me a pm and i'll tell you the solid tivo did for me.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

rdodolak said:


> You can sign up for the 6 month trial via this link:
> 
> http://www3.tivo.com/promo/huluplusoffer/code/index.html


+1


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Damn Hulu site won't accept my referral code that is showing on my Tivo. sigh.

Anybody else make this work? I registered my newly activated Premiere's TSN with the link above. It sends me an email to click on. That takes me to a page on Hulu to sign up, but it won't accept the referral code. Should I not be trying to enter the referral code?

They sure don't make this easy or obvious.

Edit: ok, clicked on the link to ignore the referral code. Still says I am getting 6 months free. So all is good. Hopefully this is helpful to somebody else.


----------



## mlucek (Feb 21, 2006)

Link page is there as of today:

http://www3.tivo.com/promo/huluplusoffer/code/index.html

Haven't tried signing up yet as I don't have my Premiere TSN handy.


----------



## aridon (Aug 31, 2006)

I wish I could give mine away, hulu plus is worthless to me. The email I got gave this link:

http://www3.tivo.com/promo/huluplusoffer/code/index.html

edit: I"M a day late and a dollar short 

Anyway if there is a way for me to give someone this 6 months and you aren't a total whiny ****** here I'll gladly do it.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

aridon said:


> I wish I could give mine away, hulu plus is worthless to me.


I'll bite.  Why do you say that?


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

So should this be working on all premieres or just the ones bought recently? I tried my TSN from one I bought in December and it didn't work.


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

jdfs said:


> So should this be working on all premieres or just the ones bought recently? I tried my TSN from one I bought in December and it didn't work.


I finally got my TSN to work. Activated a few days before Memorial Day. So looks like signup does check when it was activated.

BTW I also had the referral code issue on the hulu site and had to continue without it.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Between Sony, Tivo and Xbox I have 3 months of free Hulu Plus. I cant figure out how to activate any more than one of them. I finally got it to show on my Tivo. Had to switch to SDUI, switch back to HDUI, remove all the video providers and when I added them back, Hulu was present.


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

KungFuCow said:


> Between Sony, Tivo and Xbox I have 3 months of free Hulu Plus. I cant figure out how to activate any more than one of them. I finally got it to show on my Tivo. Had to switch to SDUI, switch back to HDUI, remove all the video providers and when I added them back, Hulu was present.


If you're already signed up for Hulu Plus no additional activation is required on the other devices. Just login to your current account from the user interface on those other devices. Hulu will recognize those devices and add them to your account.


----------

